# "الترشيحات النهائية لمنصب البابا"ومتابعة الانتخابات



## apostle.paul (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*علمت /إم سي إن/ من مصادر مطلعة بدير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي  النطرون، قبل عقد  المؤتمر الصحفي الذي من المتوقع أن يتم فيه إعلان أسماء  القائمة النهائية  للمرشحين للبابوية، أن القائمة تشمل كلا من: الأنبا  روفائيل، أسقف كنائس  وسط القاهرة، والأنبا تاوضروس، أسقف عام البحيرة،  والرهبان روفائيل آفا  مينا، وسارافيم السرياني، وباخوميوس السرياني.

وفي مفاجأة من  العيار الثقيل في الانتخابات البابوية استبعدت لجنة  الترشيحات البابوية  مرشحين للكرسى البابوى كانوا على قمة الترشيحات وهم  الأنبا يؤانس سكرتير  البابا، والأنبا بيشوي سكرتير المجمع المقدس، والأنبا  بفنتيوس أسقف سمالوط،  والأنبا بطرس سكرتير البابا السابق. 

 وبهذه النتيجة النهائية التي  خرجت عن توقعات الجميع يخرج الأساقفة الذين  كانوا حولهم جدل كبير وقدم  ضدهم طعون، ويستبعد الراهبان السبع الآخرين  لعدم اكتمال الشروط ما بين ضعف  في العظة وضعف في الاتصال بالمجتمع  الخارجي.




 *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أكتوبر 2012)

ألف  ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك   الف مبروووك  للكنيسة 

لكل شعب الكنيسة الغيور المحب اليقظ
لكل شخص بإسمه لكل أخت بإسمها 
لكل شماس 
لكل غيور
لكل خادم 
لكل محب للبنيان  وللنهضة[ مش بتاعت الاسطاذ مرسي]
خروج الانبا بيشوى و الانبا بفنتيوس  و الانبا يؤأنس -والانبا بطرس
وبقاء الانبا روفائيل الاسقف العام إلى القرعة الهيكلية 
ألف ألف ألف حمد وشكر ليك يارب -*  يااااامااااأنتاااا كرييييييم  ياااارب *
زغروطة بأءة ::: روووووووووووووووووووووووووى
وأعيرة نارية   فواااجى[ فواقى -فرايحى فى الهؤاء] 
المصدر: 

http://www.light-dark.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1062610216


----------



## aymonded (13 أكتوبر 2012)

يعني يا جميل لا زالت توقعات إلى أن يصدر قراراً رسمياً في المؤتمر الصحفي وكلام القائم مقام بنفسه... كن معافي
​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*هو كدا الخمسة دول فى القرعة ولا هيختاروا منهم تلاتة فى الانتخابات للقرعة ؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*استبعدت  لجنة الترشيحات للانتخابات الباباوية، كلا من الأساقفة الأنبا يوأنس  سكرتير البابا شنودة والأنبا بيشوى سكرتير المجمع المقدس، والأنبا بطرس  سكرتير البابا شنودة، فى حين علم "اليوم السابع" أن القائمة النهائية  للترشيحات، تضمنت الأنبا توادروس مطران البحيرة، والراهب رافائيل أفامينا،  وباخوميوس السريانى، وسيرافيم السريانى.

ويعقد الأنبا بولا المتحدث باسم لجنة الترشيحات البابوية، مؤتمرا صحفيا من  أمام مسكن البابا شنودة بدير الأنبا يشوى بوادى النطرون، للإعلان عن  القائمة النهائية للمرشحين للكرسى البطريركى.
*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (13 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (13 أكتوبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو كدا الخمسة دول فى القرعة ولا هيختاروا منهم تلاتة فى الانتخابات للقرعة ؟
> *


الخمسة هيتم بينهم إنتخابات يوم 24 نوفمبر بيها هيتم تصفيتهم ل 3 مرشحين 
وبعده القرعه الهيكلية يوم 2 ديسمبر
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أكتوبر 2012)

دى أسماء اللى   إختاروا أن يحترموا انفسهم وتاريخهم  وأن يحترموا إختيارات الله  وإختيارات غالبية  الشعب القبطى ويخرجوا  من السباق لان  لهم أعمالهم  التى  إختارهم الله   للقيام بها  *غير* تبؤء الكرسي المرقسي .
وهذا الخبر إذا تأكد   :::  يؤرخ لامتياز ونبوغ وإخلاص وامانة  وقداسة ابوينا الانبا باخوميوس والانبا بولا .
الخارجون من السباق وباقون فى مناصبهم وخدماتهم 
1- الانبا كيرلس الاسقف العام بميلانو .
2-الانبا بيشوى مطران دمياط.
3-انبا بفنتيوس -أسقف سمالوط وطحا الاعمدة.
4-أنبا يؤانس الاسقف العام
5-أنبا بطرس الاسقف العام
ربنا يعوضهم كل الخير ويوفقهم فى اعمالهم التى  يقومون بها لخدمة الكنيسة.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
===================================
الباقون  فى السباق [ إمتثالا لارادة الله  والغالبية الكاسحة من الشعب  القبطى ]لبنيان مصر والكنيسة 
1- أبينا الاسقف الانبا رؤفائيل -مرسشح أغلبية الشعب القبطى.
2- ابينا الانبا تواضروس الاسقف العام.
أباءنا الرهبان العشرة لم نتلق أخباراً   عن وضعهم النهائي 
خالص التأييد  لللجنة واعمالها 
الرب يؤيدهم .
عموما     حتى لا ننسي  ولا ينسي التاريخ   إقرأ من هنا +


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## aymonded (13 أكتوبر 2012)

عموماً يظهر الخبر مؤكد لأني شوفت نفس ذات الأسماء في بار الأخبار في قناة سي تي في، وأشكركم على تعبكم ومواصلتكم لمتابعة الأخبار وإعلانها في المنتدى، ولازلنا نُصلي أن يعمل الله في الكنيسة ويقيم راعي صالح حسب قلبه، رجل صلاة حقيقي مملوء من روح الحكمة والفهم والمعرفة ليقود كنيسة المسيح الرب حسب ما يعلنه له الله بروحه القدوس الحي والمُحيي، متمماً مقاصده حسب رأيه وليس حسب الرأي الشخصي ولا ما يُريده الناس، كونوا معافين باسم الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الرب يختار الصالح


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*باخوميوس: اختيار القائمة النهائية للمرشحين للبابوية تم باقتراع سرى

 السبت، 13 أكتوبر 2012 - 14:42

أعلن الأنبا باخوميوس، القائمقام البطريركى، أسماء القائمة النهائية للمرشحين للكرسى البطريركى، وهم القمص باخوميوس السريانى، والأنبا بتواضروس، والأنبا روفائيل، والقمص روفائيل أفامينا، والقمص سرايفيم السريانى.

وأضاف باخوميوس، خلال المؤتمر الذى عقده المجمع المقدس، من أمام مسكن البابا شنودة الثالث بدير الأنبا بيشوى، بوادى النطرون، أنه تم عمل اقتراع سرى للجنة الترشيحات البابوية، أسفر عن اختيار الخمسة أسماء وفق ضمير كل اسم.

وتلى الأنبا باخوميوس، بيان لجنة الترشيحات المنبثقة من المجمع المقدس، للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، ومن أعضاء هيئة الأوقاف القبطية، وأعضاء المجلس الملى العام، وجاء نصه كالتالى: "لما كان رحيل قداسة البابا مثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة الثالث إلى الفردوس بعد جهاد مضن دام 40 عاماً، طور الكنيسة بأعمال نفيسة.

واجتمع المجمع المقدس، وأعضاء هيئة الأوقاف والمجلس الملى، وتم اختيار الأنبا باخوميوس على اختياره كقائمقام، واختيار لجنة الترشحيات، بناء على نص المادة 3 من لائحة انتخاب البطريرك، لتدارس المرشحين، واستقراء نبض الشارع، وبعد تحديد مواعيد للصوم والصلاة، وإقامة القداسات الإلهية فى أرجاء الكنيسة كلها، لاختيار العناية الإلهية لمن يستحق أن يكون خليفة البابا لما تقضى به التقاليد الكنسية ولائحة انتخابات البابا المهمة، والتى لم تكن سهلة لأن المرشحين آباء أفاضل من المطارنة والاساقفة والرهبان حسب اللائحة، وكل منهم قيمة وقامة تعتز بهم الكنسية، وبعد ساعات من العمل لتدارس كل الصلاحيات، ومراعاة المواقع العامة التى يحتلها المرشحون التى لا غنى عنها، فضلا عن عطائهم، وبعد تدارس ما وصل لها من الناخبين وأراء مكتوبة بالأيدى أو البريد الإلكترونى او العادى او الاكليروس او الشعب من داخل مصر وخارجها، وبناء عليه انتهت اللجنة الى ضرورة أن تكون القائمة النهائية للمرشحين، وفقا لترتيب الحروف الأبجدية هم القمص باخوميوس السريانى، والأنبا بتواضروس، والأنبا روفائيل، والقمص روفائيل افامينا، والقمص سرايفيم السرياني.

وأضاف باخوميوس، ونقدم هؤلاء الاباء المرشحين للانتخابات التى سيعلن عن مواعيدها النهائية فى القريب العاجل، أن يختار الله من بينهم البطريرك 118، وبهذه المناسبة نؤكد أن اختيار بابا الإسكندرية هوعمل دينى وفق القواعد والتقاليد والأعراف الكنيسية من خلال صندوق الانتخاب، لافتا إلى أن المعايير التى تم الاستناد إليها هى روحية وثقافية وصحية وخبرات ونواحى مختلفة، على ضوئها صلينا قداسات وأقمنا أصوام.

 الأنبا باخوميوس القائمقام، الأنبا بنيامين أسقف المنوفية، الأنبا إيثوذورسوس، رئيس دير البراموس، والأنبا هدرا، أسقف أسوان، وجورجيت قللينى عضو لجنة الترشيحات، والمستشار إدوارد غالب، المستشار منصف سليمان، وملك مينا.
*


----------



## grges monir (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بعد ظهور الترشيحات النهائية
لا نقول غير اننا  نرى يد اللة تعمل قبل اى شىء
هاهو مرشح كان يريد ان يعتذر ولكن  رفض طلبة وتم اختيارة من ضمن الاسماء النهائية( الانبا روفائيل) ارى من وجهة نظرى انة نسخة مصغرة من قداسة البابا مثلث الرحمات  البابا شنودة الثالث
اما الباقون المرشحون فالطبع لديهم كفاءات ومميزات عالية جدا لوصولهم لهذة التصفيات
نطلب من الرب ان يختار لنا راعيا يرعى كنيستة بضمير صالح


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*المؤتمر الصحفى على اون تى فى الآن ......*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 أكتوبر 2012)

لخمسه المرشحين هم​ 
1-انبا رافائيل
2-انبا تاوضروس
3-القمص رافائيل افا مينا 
4-القمص باخوميوس السرياني
5-سارافيم السرياني






1- الأنبا رفائيل أسقف عام كنائس وسط القاهرة
 تاريخ الميلاد: 6-5-1958
 المؤهل الدراسي: بكالوريوس طب وجراحة جامعة عين شمس 1981
 بكالريوس الكلية الإكليريكية 1984
 العمل قبل الرهبنة: طبيب
 تاريخ الرهبنة: 28-2-1990 بدير البراموس باسم الراهب يسطس







2- الأنبا تواضروس أسقف عام إبراشية البحيرة
 تاريخ الميلاد: 4-11-1952
 المؤهل الدراسي: بكالوريوس صيدلة الإسكندرية 1975
 بكالوريوس الكلية الإلكيريكية زمالة الصحة العالمية بإنجلترا 1985 -العمل قبل الرهبنة: مدير مصنع أدوية بدمنهور (وزارة الصحة)
 تاريخ الرهبنة: 31-7-1988 بدير الأنبا بيشوي











3- القمص  رافائيل افامينا واسمه الحقيقي رافائيل صبحي توفيق من مواليد  1942  بالقاهرة وكان راهبا منذ عام 1969 بدير الشهيد العظيم مارمينا  العجايبي  مريوط وحاصل علي ليسانس حقوق من جامعة عين شمس.









4- باخوميوس السرياني: تاريخ الميلاد23/12/1951 , حاصل علي بكالوريوس هندسة  قسم ميكانيكا, كان مكرسا قبل الرهبنة وله مؤلفات دينية عديدة.

5- ساراقيم السرياني: مواليد21/2/1959 , القاهرة,  حاصل علي بكالوريوس علوم  جامعة عين شمس, وعمل قبل الرهبنة باحثا طبيا بوحدة  الأبحاث الطبية  الأمريكية بالقاهرة, وخدم في أديرة خارج مصر وداخلها.

*اتمني ان يكون القمص باخوميوس السرياني*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]t1RDkeEhYRg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2012)

> 4- باخوميوس السرياني: تاريخ الميلاد23/12/1951 , حاصل علي بكالوريوس هندسة قسم ميكانيكا, كان مكرسا قبل الرهبنة وله مؤلفات دينية عديدة.


مش عارف ليه مرتاح جداا للراجل ده
وحاسس ان مش انا لوحدى
ربنا يختار الصالح​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*متجدد : آخر أخبار الإنتخابات البابوية*

*الأنبا رافائيل والأنبا تاوضروس و3 رهبان فى القائمة النهائية لإنتخابات البابا                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
أعلنت لجنة الترشيحات اليوم فى المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقد  منذ قليل فى  دير الانبا بيشوى عن الاسماء الخمسة النهائية المرشحة للكرسى البابوى وهم :  الأنبا رافائيل الأسقف العام والأنبا تاوضروس أسقف البحيرة وثلاثة رهبان  هم: أبونا باخوميوس السريانى  وأبونا روفائيل آفامينا وأبونا سيرافيم  السريانى. 

وقال الأنبا باخوميوس رئيس لجنة الترشيحات والقائم مقام البطريرك أن  اللجنة عملت بشكل مكثف فى ساعات طويلة وانقطعت عن كل أعمالها وتفرغت لهذا  العمل حتى يستريح الشارع القبطى. وأكد أنه على الناخبين التوجه الى صناديق  الاقتراع فى الميعاد الذى يتم تحديده ولا طعن على المرشحين سوى بصندوق  الانتخاب والقرعة الهيكلية 
كما أكد الأنبا باخوميوس أن اللجنة أتمت عملها وفق ما رأته من دراسة  للشخصيات المرشحة وقياس نبض الشارع القبطى وإلتزاما بلائحة 57 وأن الآباء  المستبعدين لا تستغنى عنهم الكنيسة فى مواقعهم. 

وفى إجابة على سؤال لموقع "وطنى" عن المواعيد المحددة للصوم العام  القادم وميعاد الانتخابات بعد أن اتمت اللجنة عملها قبل ميعادها قال الانبا  باخوميوس إن لجنة الترشيحات سوف تجتمع وتحدد المواعيد الجديدة . 
وقدم الأنبا باخوميوس الشكر لأعضاء المجمع المقدس ولجنة الترشيحات على الجهد المبذول، فالمهمة لم تكن سهلة لاختيار البابا الجديد.




*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6k7GDDiBew0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*أعلنت الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية تقديم موعد الانتخابات البابوية لتكون 29 أكتوبر الجاري بدلًا من 24 نوفمبر المقبل، على أن تتم القرعة الهيكلية 4 نوفمبر، بدلا عن 2 ديسمبر. وقال الأنبا بولا، المتحدث الرسمي باسم لجنة الترشيحات البابوية، إن اللجنة قدمت موعد الانتخابات وفقا للمواد 3، 17، 19 من لائحة 1957، التي تعطي الحق للجنة في تقديم أو تأخير موعد الانتخابات وكذلك القرعة الهيكلية.

وأضاف في المؤتمر الصحفي، مساء الثلاثاء، في المقر البابوي بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، أن المجمع قرر أن تكون هناك ثلاثة أيام صيام من الدرجة الأولى 22 و23 و24 أكتوبر، ويسبق القرعة الهيكلية صيام 31 أكتوبر، واليوم الأول والثاني من نوفمبر. يذكر أن المرشحين للبابوية «الأنبا رافائيل، الأنبا تاوضروس، القمص رافائيل أفامينا، القمص باخوميوس السرياني، القمص سارافيم السرياني» سيقيمون قداسا آلهيا الجمعة، بكنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بالمعادي
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*المرشحون للبابوية فى اعتكاف إلى إعلان القرعة الهيكلية بداية نوفمبر*


*قال مصدر كنسى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن المرشحين الخمسة للكرسى البطريركى، القمص باخوميوس السرياني، والقمص سيرافيم السرياني، والقمص روفائيل، أفا مينا، والأنبا روفائيل، أسقف كنائس وسط القاهرة، والأنبا تواضروس، أسقف البحيرة، دخلوا فى اعتكاف بالأديرة حتى إعلان القرعة الهيكلية يوم الأحد 4 نوفمبر المقبل.

 وأضاف المصدر، أنهم فى حالة خلوة مع الله ليختار الراعى الصالح للكنيسة.*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يختار الصالح


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يختار راعى صالح يرعى شعبه وكنيسته ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*مؤتمر تزكية مرشحى القرعة الهيكلية يوصى بـ"الروفائيلين" وباخوميوس


انتهى منذ قليل، مؤتمر "تزكية الناخبيين لاختيار مرشحى القرعة الهيكلية"، بعد انعقاد استمر لمدة أربعة ساعات، ضم 392 ناخبا من كشوف قيد الناخبيين بالانتخابات البابوية.

 قال صبرى راغب، منسق المؤتمر، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ" اليوم السابع"، إن المؤتمر انتهى بتوصية وقع عليها كل الحضور، وهى اختيار ثلاثة مرشحيين لتزكيتهم فى التصويت بالانتخابات البابوية المزمع عقدها يوم 29 أكتوبر الجارى، ليصلوا إلى القرعة الهيكلية يوم 4 نوفمبر القادم، عطفا على مناشدة الأنبا باخوميوس القائم مقام البطريرك، بعقد قداس للناخبين صباح يوم الانتخابات، للصلاة إلى الله لاختيار البابا الصالح.

 وأضاف راغب، أن تزكيات الناخبيين بعد استفتاء ومناقشات كان الأعلى تصويتا القمص روفائيل أفا مينا، يلية الأنبا روفائيل أسقف كنائس وسط القاهرة، والأخير القمص باخوميوس السريانى، موضحا أن أصوات الناخبيين داخل المؤتمر انقسمت فى البداية من حيث المفاضلة بين باخوميوس السريانى والأنبا تواضروس أسقف البحيرة.

 وأوضح راغب، أن المؤتمر بدء بعرض" بروجيكتور" لحياة المرشحيين الخمسة وسيرتهم الذاتية ،بحضو 392 ناخبا من كشوف الناخبيين من مختلف المحافظات وأقباط المهجر وعدد من الكهنة، وشهد مناقشات استمرت لمدة أربعة ساعات متواصلة اتسمت بالسخونة فكان الاعتقاد فى البداية بالنسبة لأغلبية الحضور ترشيح الرهبان فقط، وبعد المناقشات تم اختيار الثلاثة السابق ذكرهم، مشيرا إلى أن سبب اختيار القمص روفائيل أفا مينا، هى خبرتة ورهبنتة الطويلة وقربة من البابا كيرلس السادس الذى أعطاه مهارة إدارية، ويلية الأنبا روفائيل نظرا لوداعتة وزهدة فى الكرسى البابوى، والأخير القمص باخوميوس السريانى نظرا لخبرتة الإدارية وخدمتة الطويلة فى كنائس مصرية فى الخارج، مضيفا أن باخوميوس تقاسم الأصوات مع الأنبا تواضروس، حيث فضلة البعض لخبرتة الإدارية أيضا، وأنة من أسرة كهنوتية وخدمتة ناجحة فى مطرانية البحيرة، ولكن بعد المناقشات أعطى 80% من الحضور أصواتهم للسريانى.

 واستطرد راغب، لم يعطى أحد من الناخبيين صوتة للقمص سيرافيم السريانى، نظرا لصغر سنة وأن الناخبيين رأوا أن الثلاثة الذين اختاروهم أكثر خبرة.
 ونوه راغب إلى عقد مؤتمر قريب آخر خلال 48 ساعة مع مجموعة أخرى من الناخبيين لبحث تزكية الأصوات الأخرى لوصول ثلاثة من المرشحيين للقرعة الهيكلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*بعد قليل.. بدء الانتخابات البابوية وسط اهتمام محلى ودولى كبير*


*تبدأ فى الساعة الـ9 من صباح اليوم وحتى الساعة الـ5 مساء انتخابات اختيار البابا رقم 118 خلفا للمتنيح قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، ومن المقرر أن تجرى الانتخابات فى لجنة واحدة فيها 8 صناديق، وسيتم وضع صندوق خاص لأصحاب التوكيلات من الناخبين فى المهجر.

 وخصص الصندوق الأول للمسجلين بكشوف الناخبين من أقباط المهجر بالتصويت عن طريق توكيل رسمى، حيث يمكن لشخص واحد أن يحمل أكثر من توكيل.

 ووضعت الكنيسة القبطية خرائط لدخول اللجنة وإجراءات الاقتراع، حيث سيكون بوابة واحد للناخبين والبوابة 2 للإعلاميين، إضافة إلى بوابات أمنى حول المداخل الإعلامية للكنيسة لكيفية الدخول والخروج كما تم الانتهاء من وضع شاشات لمراقبة عملية الاقتراع، ومكان لوحدات التليفزيونية لكل القنوات التى حصلت على الموافقة لتنقل منها الحدث بعد الموافقة على أكثر من 100 فضائية.

 كما قامت الكنيسة بوضع لافتات تؤكد بعدم السماح بأى حال من الأحوال بأى دعاية انتخابية لأى مرشح سوى وجود بانر للخمسة المرشحين بصورة لكل مرشح ومعلومات عنه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*بدء توافد الناخبين على الكاتدرائية للمشاركة فى انتخابات البابوية


بدأت صباح اليوم الاثنين الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، فى استقبال الناخبين الذين لهم حق التصويت فى انتخابات البابوية البالغ عددهم 2412، فيما انتشرت فرق الكشافة داخل أرجاء الكاتدرائية، وانتشار عدد من قوات الأمن بشارع رمسيس لتامين الانتخابات.

 وعلى جانب آخر، تمركزت قوات الأمن بجوار بوابة رقم 1 و 2 بالكاتدرائية لمطالبة الناخبين باظهار هويتهم الشخصية فى إطار فعاليات تامين الانتخابات، كما بدأ حضور بعض الأساقفة منهم الأنبا تيؤدوسيوس وبعض الكهنة والمرافقين والرهبان من مختلف المحافظات.

 وعلقت الكاتدرائية من الداخل بانر بأسماء المرشحين والسيرة الذاتيه لهم وآخر يضم أسماء الناخبين فى كل صندوق انتخابى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*بدأ منذ قليل التصويت فى الانتخابات البابوية والتى تجرى فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، فيما انتشرت فرق الكشافة داخل أرجاء الكاتدرائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*وصول وفد الكنيسة الأثيوبية للمشاركة فى الانتخابات البابوية

وصل منذ قليل عدد من الأساقفة إلى الكاتدرائية المرقسية منهم الأنبا دانيال والأنبا مكاريوس والأنبا بنيامين والأنبا هدرا والأنبا بولس والأنبا كيرلس*


----------



## grges monir (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*قالت جورجيت قلينى، عضو لجنة الترشيحات البابوية، لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن  المشرفين على الصناديق الانتخابية هم من المستشارين ورؤساء النيابات، لوضع  نظام أشبه بالإشراف القضائى على الانتخابات.

فيما قال الأنبا بنيامين أسقف المنوفية، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"،  إنه لا توجد أى دعاية للمرشحين داخل الكنيسة، وعلى كل ناخب أن يختار  بضميره وإحساسه ومعونة الله، وجار توافد الكهنة ووكلاء الشريعة والرهبان  وأساقفة المجمع المقدس والناخبين من مختلف محافظات الجمهورية وخارجها  للإدلاء بأصواتهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*الأنبا باخوميوس يلتقى الثلاث مرشحين للكرسى البطريركى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*أقباط المهجر يبدأون الصوم قبيل إجراء القرعة الهيكلية لاختيار البابا

بدأت اليوم الأربعاء، الكنائس القبطية بالمهجر فى كل من أوروبا وأمريكا، إقامة قداسات يومية للصلاة من أجل صوم الأقباط من الدرجة الأولى، قبيل إجراء القرعة الهيكلية التى ستجرى يوم الأحد القادم، لاختيار مرشح من بين الثلاثة الذين حصدوا أعلى الأصوات فى الانتخابات البابوية التى أجريت الاثنين الماضى*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (31 أكتوبر 2012)

> *أقباط المهجر يبدأون الصوم قبيل إجراء القرعة الهيكلية لاختيار البابا*


الخبر ده محسسنى ان افباط الداخل مش هيصوموا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Mina The Coptic قال:


> الخبر ده محسسنى ان افباط الداخل مش هيصوموا​



*لا ابدااا ده معناه انهم بيشاركونا الصوم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*يعقد الأنبا بولا، أسقف طنطا المتحدث الرسمى باسم لجنة الانتخابات البابوية، مؤتمرا صحفيا ظهر غد، الخميس، بمقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، لشرح ترتيبات القرعة الهيكلية، التى ستجرى يوم الأحد المقبل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2012)

_*الأنبا بولا: القرعة الهيكلية ستتم بمنتهى الشفافية أمام العالم كله

عقد الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا، المتحدث الرسمى باسم لجنة الانتخابات البابوية، مؤتمرًا صحفيًا ظهر اليوم الخميس، بمقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، للإعلان عن الإجراءات المتبعة لاختيار طفل القرعة يوم الأحد القادم لاختيار البابا الجديد*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأنبا بولا يعلن آليات اختيار طفل القرعة الهيكلية وترتيبات اختيار البابا


أعلن الأنبا بولا، المتحدث باسم الانتخابات البابوية عن آلية اختيار طفل القرعة الهيكلية، والذى سيختار البابا القادم من بين المرشحين الثلاثة، وهى أن يكون عمر الطفل من 5 إلى 8 سنوات وبرتبة شماس، وعلى جميع العائلات تقديم استمارة بها تفاصيل عن الطفل منها انتماؤه إلى الكنيسة وصورة من شهادة الميلاد.

 وأضاف بولا خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده ظهر اليوم فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية أن آخر موعد لتسليم الاستمارات غدا الجمعة فى 12 ظهرا، مشيرا إلى تلقى الكاتدرائية لمئات من المتقدمين من الأطفال للمشاركة فى القرعة.

 وأكد بولا، أنه سيتم اختيار 12 طفلا يوم السبت القادم بحضور القائم مقام الأنبا باخوميوس ويكون مهم تذاكر وملابس خاصة بهم.

 وعن ترتيبات يوم القرعة الهيكلية أعلن الأنبا بولا أن الأساقفة والمطارنة بملابس الخدمة الموحدة، يتقدمهم الشمامسة فى الساعة 7.45 دقيقة صباح الأحد ويخرجون إلى الكاتدرائية فى الساعة 8 صباحا، ثم يجلسون فى الأماكن المخصصة لهم، وفقا للرتبة والسيامة ويقوم القائم مقام فى مكان خالى بكتابة الـ3 ورقات "أسماء المرشحين الثلاثة" بخط كبير وواضح أمام الكاميرات لتقرأ الأسماء وتطبق بأسلوب متساوى ثم توضع فى إناء شفاف ويتم ربطه برباط وختمه بختم القائم مقام بالشمع الأحمر ويوضع الإناء على ركن من المدبح طوال القداس وتسلط عليه كاميرا تلفزيونية ولا يسمح لأى أحد بالمرور من أمامه، وبعد القداس يأخذ القائم مقام الإناء ويخرج به خارج الهيكل فى مكان أمام الناس ويصطحب الطفل ويتم "إغماض عينيه" ليختار أحد الأوراق ثم يقرأ القائم مقام اسم البابا الجديد، كما لم يسمح بالاقتراب من منطقة الخدمة سوى لمطارنة والأساقفة و4 كهنة و4 شمامسة يختارهم القائم مقام.

 وعن التناول يوم القداس لا يسمح إلا للمطارنة والأساقفة وكهنة وشمامسة المذبح والـ12 طفلا.

 وعند دخول المدعوين والشعب تم تخصيص البوابة رقم "1" بشارع رمسيس لدخول الكهنة والراهبات والمكرسات والبوابة "2" لقيادات ورؤساء الكنائس الأخرى والبوابة "3" أمام مستشفى الدمرداش للأراخنة وباب بجواره للسيدات، والبوابة "4" لعامة الشعب الذين سيتوفر لهم أماكن مظللة بساحة الكاتدرائية.

 وأكد بولا أنه لن يتم دعوة أحد من الشخصيات العامة لحضور القرعة الهيكلية إلا الذين سبق وطلبوا الحضور، وفى رسالة ضمنية للمسئولين ألمح بولا إلى أن الكنيسة تحتاج إلى كاتدرائية جديدة أكبر لأن هذه الكاتدرائية لا تستوعب كل الشعب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتحدث باسم الانتخابات البابوية: غداً اختيار طفل "القرعة الهيكلية"

أعلن الأنبا بولا، المتحدث باسم الانتخابات البابوية، أن غداً السبت، سيشهد اختيار طفل القرعة الهيكلية، الذى سيقوم باختيار ورقة من بين 3 ورقات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*الكاتدرائية تبدأ تحضيرات قداس القرعة الهيكلية لاختيار البابا

عقد الأنبا بولا، أسقف طنطا وتوابعها، والمتحدث باسم الانتخابات البابوية، عدداً من الاجتماعات داخل المقر البابوى مع فرق الكشافة والمنظمين لقداس القرعة الهيكلية للتجهيز ليوم القداس الأحد القادم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا وتوابعها، والمتحدث باسم الانتخابات البابوية لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه تم تصفية أطفال القرعة الهيكلية إلى 270 اسما، سيتم اختيار الـ12 طفلا من بينهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*ننشر أسماء أطفال القرعة الهيكلية الـ12



اختار الأنبا باخوميوس القائمقام البطريركى، 12 طفلا للقرعة الهيكلية إضافة إلى ثلاثة آخرين احتياطيا فى حال غياب أى من الـ12، وذلك من جملة 250 طفلا تقدموا وملأوا استمارة الترشح بعد أن كانت آخر تصفية للعدد 270 طفلا حسبما صرح الأنبا بولا المتحدث باسم لجنة الترشيحات البابوية.

 وبدأ الأنبا بولا بتلاوة أسماء الأطفال وقام فريق الكشافة بوضعها فى كور ملونة فى إناء نحاسى وتبقى 15 ورقة تم طيها بشكل متساو واختيار ورقة منهم.
 وقام الأنبا باخوميوس بالصلاة قبيل الاختيار عن طريق القرعة بين الأسماء فى الإناء النحاسى وكانت الأسماء الـ12 كالتالى:
يوسف مكرم سليمان، وبيشوى جرجس مسعد، جورج ميلاد حمدى، مكاريوس صبحى زغلول، مينا أشرف نجيب، مينا مسعد جرجس، كيرلس تادرس زكريا، كيرلس أرتين توفيق، جوزيف حاتم عياد، بيشوى عماد سمير، فلوباتير عادل زكى، ديفيد رأفت راتب.
 كما اختار الأنبا باخوميوس ثلاثة أسماء احتياطيا فى حال تغيب أى من الـ 12 وهم، فلوباتير أيمن محارب، ماتيوس ماجد منير، جون أيمن عطا.

 وأنهى باخوميوس الاختيار بالصلاة، مطالبا الأطفال بالحضور صباح الغد بزى الشمامسية- التونية- للخروج مع الأساقفة والمطارنة حتى بدء القداس، حيث سيخصص لهم مكان فى الداخل وبعدها يتم اختيار طفل منهم ليكون طفل القرعة الهيكلية.*


----------

